# $250 intercooler?



## nick_wills (Apr 23, 2014)

Ive been looking at getting an intercooler for my MKIV GTi. I have come across many different makes and models of intercoolers and dont know which one to go with. Main reason is because of price. Ive found this intercooler http://www.protuninglab.com/99vwjegogtim.html?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=18283950120 for $250 and on the same website http://www.protuninglab.com/wm-saa4b5-fmic.html for $400 now whats the difference between those two and say an $800 Eurojet Street intercooler?


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

nick_wills said:


> Ive been looking at getting an intercooler for my MKIV GTi. I have come across many different makes and models of intercoolers and dont know which one to go with. Main reason is because of price. Ive found this intercooler http://www.protuninglab.com/99vwjegogtim.html?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=18283950120 for $250 and on the same website http://www.protuninglab.com/wm-saa4b5-fmic.html for $400 now whats the difference between those two and say an $800 Eurojet Street intercooler?


The application and size is different. More material=higher cost. Eurojet will charge more because of the company. They might make their own. They're not just a chinese internet company so they have more overhead and a better reputation so they can charge more. Also, maybe they developed their own intercooler...so there's that. 

To me, an intercooler is an intercooler. If it fits, use it. Pay more if you want the support of an aftermarket company in the scene (Eurojet, etc). If you're going for cheap, ebay chinese stuff. If you're a baller, PM NUBWORKS on vortex.


----------

